# goat horn question



## Patches (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sorry, I can't give any advice on tipping...However, I never learned how to post a new topic...I'M CONCERNED...Yesterday I noticed my 6 month fawn Nigerian has rubbed off the outer portion of both horns...Tips are now very sharp...Anyway, I'M WORRIED...Why would she do this?...Is this normal? Thanks for any help...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I made this your own topic

to create your own next time go to the forum and click "new topic"


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

One of my kids did something like this, it was like the surface of his horns got crumbly and brittle and he rubbed them against everything he could find until they surface crumbled off and his horns were twice as sharp as when he started. the other two kids had it happen a little but nothing like that one did. This happened about 2 or 3 months ago, so about the same age as yours. I don't know why it happened but it didn't seem to cause them any issues.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Their hors are just like your nails. Tehy get brittle and chip away. 

I have one tha tlikes to rub her horns on EVERYTHING. I have never seen a goat do that to "Sharpen" them. That is weird.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My goats do this sometimes. Especially the kids when there horns are growing rapidly. Its nothing to worry about. If you don't want them to be sharp just take some wire cutters or something and clip off just a little bit probably a few centimeters and file it down so its a dull tip. Don't cut too much you don't want them to bleed.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah it's alot like shedding layers as they grow....if the pints bother u u can safely file them a little to blunt them but if the horns aren't causing problems we leave ours alone..


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

This is great! I was fixing to ask this same question! :leap: 
My little man is almost 6 months and his horns are kinda flaking towards the tips also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep...the horns do that.. as they grow.... :thumb:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I was wondering about this also, both Colt 44, and BB Jr. have extremly pointy horns right now, in fact when we moved them to their own pen earlier this wk, Colt accidently poked me with one of his horns, broke the skin and left a nice bruise....so I suppose I will be recatching him and filing those points off! dont want him to hurt someone.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I had one that did the same thing this year....his horns got sooo stinking sharp I was afraid he was going to hurt me or one of the other animals so we drilled holes in some golf balls and glued them to the end of his horns. He didn't mind at all but his mom did try to pull them off at first.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol FunnyRiverFarm that's a great idea I might have to do that to my mean doe. I'm afraid when kidding season comes she might hurt my other does kids. Hopefully she will even take to being a mom and I don't have to bottle feed two sets of kids because I don't think one of my younger does will take to her kids either. She forgets what she is doing just walking across the yard.


----------



## Patches (Mar 2, 2011)

:leap: Many thanks to all of you who were kind enough to reply...Loved the golf ball idea...However, will the layer of horns ever grow back?...Her sister's horns are OK, as I was wondering if it was a diet problem which made them flake off...


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

hee hee like the horn decorations-nice prevention strategy!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What kind of glue did you use to glue the balls on?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I taped tennis balls on with duct tape


----------

